# What's your favorite Rum?



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

My brother in law is coming to town and he is a Rum guy and I want to pick something up for him. What is your favorite rum and why?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I happen to like Captain Morgans Spiced Rum myself.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Captians Spice works.. BUT if you can find it... look for Diplomatico! To die for. And Flor de cana. Awesome for mojitos  The Diplo is like a port/rum kinda thing. SO good. NEVER mix that one!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Havana Club 7 . It's pretty tough to aquire and taste's great


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

for a great rum try 10 Cane http://www.10cane.com/

I use it to make mojitos but it tastes great just by itself too.

Another tasty rum (albiet strong) is Sailor Jerry. This is one you should def. mix!

Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Havana Club 7 . It's pretty tough to aquire and taste's great


I've been wanting to try this FOREVER! (well since I heard about it)


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanted to say the Havana 7... but I know its not something thats just sitting on the shelf in places! Though I so wish it was!! Im staring at 2 bottles.. well 1 and a half 

Their 7 is great, but the 15 is like suck the smell in after glass is empty good. Id love to get ahold of the barrel proof. I'd let go of pony for xmas dream go if Santa dropped that off to me this year.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Barcelo imperial .......dominican rum


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

I'm a Flor de Cana rum fan. It's very smooth and tastes good on the rocks, sipping slower or with oj. I had Pyrat rum a few weeks ago, but I didn't care for it on the rocks, but it did taste better with oj.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Baccardi is fine for mojitos, but for drinking straight, I go with Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 year old. Very nice!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

10cane for Mojitos
Ron Zacapa & Pyrat XO for sipping


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys I am sure I will be picking one of the Rums from above.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

like the havana 7


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Don Q 151 proof WHOA!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Bacardi Anejo is great stuff


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the ron zacappa 23 anos is awesome


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

3rd here for the Ron Zacapa. Nice caramel flavors and tastes great over one or two ice cubes. YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Gosling's Black Seal Bermuda Black Rum. mmmm...


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Sailor Jerry. I like Bacardi silver too. I'm pretty simple.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I'm a big fan of Sailor Jerry. I like Bacardi silver too. I'm pretty simple.


I have to taste this Sailor Jerry cause everyone is raving about this rum. Wasn't able to find it at my regular liquor place, but will search a few other places in NYC.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Zacapa if you want something like a liqueur and makes great daiquiris. It is not a true 23 year old. It is a blended rum with as little as 10% coming from the 23 year old rum.
Flor de Cana 18 year old is a good sipping rum and is good as a mojito. It is truly, 100%, 18-year old.
Mount Gay Extra Old is also a good sipping rum.

One of the best all around rums is Zaya. It is made by the same people who do Zacapa. It makes great cocktails, and is also great for sipping.


----------



## Knight (Feb 20, 2008)

my vote goes for 10 cain and mt. gay xo and one thats not been said that is very good is appleton's estate

salor jerry is good if you like spiced rum kind of like captian morgan only not as sweet and stronger but the sailor is def not for everyone


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 year old. Very nice!


HOLY CRAP! That's what we had at a herf a while back. I second that recommendation as far as drinking rum strait. Smooth and tasty.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> Zacapa if you want something like a liqueur and makes great daiquiris. It is not a true 23 year old. It is a blended rum with as little as 10% coming from the 23 year old rum.
> Flor de Cana 18 year old is a good sipping rum and is good as a mojito. It is truly, 100%, 18-year old.
> Mount Gay Extra Old is also a good sipping rum.
> 
> One of the best all around rums is Zaya. It is made by the same people who do Zacapa. It makes great cocktails, and is also great for sipping.


I second that about Zaya.....Great stuff:biggrin:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Brugal. It's a rum made in the Dominican Republic so I don't know if its sold here but, it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Havana Club 7y It has a great unique flavor for sipping and also great with Coke!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

My fav is Ron Veradero, but I also love HC7. For mojitos it's HC Anjeo Blanco all the way.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

A pretty decent sipping rum that I got the other day is Bacardi Solero (paid around $15 for it). Not bad for the price!


----------



## HavanaLou (Apr 14, 2008)

Ron Zacapa is the best rum ive ever had its all i drink now!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> A pretty decent sipping rum that I got the other day is Bacardi Solero (paid around $15 for it). Not bad for the price!


This is a good rum. I dip into my friend's stash of Solero on occassion.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Definitely Tortuga! Its like taking a trip back to Rum Point whenever I have some!
and the rum cakes...I think they will serve them in Heaven with every meal!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have a bottle of the 12yr limited reserve that bacardi sells at the distillery in puerto rico. it is awesome.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now.. Appleton Estate (I think its type is Extra).. I want to try the Zacapa and Flor de cana though..


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Bacardi Limon, Bacardi Gold or Myers Dark Rum.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought a bottle of Westerhall when I was in Grenada ten years ago. Good rum.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

right now I am drink some Dominican Rum called Brugal , as soon as finish it off 
i am going to pick up some rum a friend recommended to me that he says " tastes like wood , but in a good way"


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ron Zacapa for me too. Speaking of Mojitos I need to have one at Casa Fuente when I am in Vegas in June. Flint


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Casa Fuente makes the best Mojito's that I have had anywhere. Grab yourself a Mojito and the Casa Fuente house brand cigar and sit there and people watch. Great time!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Dogwatch Dale recommended Zaya rum on the show a short time ago so I have been wanting to try some of that. Anybody try this yet?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm halfway through a bottle of Zaya and I can say that its very good. However, the Zacapa 23yr is still by far my favorite.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i was actually just talking to deuce about this.

which rum to take to c-fest?

the havana club 7 year or the flor de cano 18 year.

i think i'm going with the flor de cano.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> i was actually just talking to deuce about this.
> 
> which rum to take to c-fest?
> 
> ...


Take the Havana club to c-fest and bring the Cano to Greymoke Castle herf....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I finally decided to get the zacapa 23 yr for my brother in law and we tried it. Very smooth and kinda buttery like butterscotch buttery. Thanks for your help guys I am glad I decided post this thread.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with most.. Ron Zacapa is the best rum out there
If you dont like that i would go with Don Q Gran Añejo


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Go with something that he won't have seen coming. Like Spitz or Strohs, both Austrian Rums. I got into these while stationed in germany sevral years ago. Might be a little hard to find but worth it. This stuff will grow hair in places you didn't know could grow hair. It will set you head on fire and make him re think that whole Rum drinking experience. Or he will love it and sing your praises as the one one that introduced him to the golden elixer. Either way you will make an impression.


----------



## Turn&Pull (Jul 4, 2008)

Goslings Old Rum(the best!)
Pyrate
Montecristo was great "neat" too - Went well with an Opus X. 
Casa Fuente's mojitos are the best I've had.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Not really a rum drinker, but I have had Captain Morgan... It was good for what we were drinking at the time.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Capt.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Captain Morgan's my go to but I must try some of the suggestions here.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

been enjoying some 7 year old Flor de Cana lately.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am also a huge fan of Sailor Jerry as well.
Scott


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

ok heres my opinion:

STRAIGHT:

HC15
Pyrat XO
Mount Gay Extra
Ron Zacappa 23yr
Ron Zacappa 15yr
Zaya
HC7
Flor DeCano 18yr
Flor deCano 8yr

MIXING/MOJITO:

Mojito;
Ron Veradero 3
HC Blanco[formally HC3]

Mixing;
HC Anejo
HC Reserva
Ron Barcadi Solero
Meyers
Barcadi 8


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Coach, nice list. I agree with it all. I would just add 10cane Rum to the Mojito list. 
This is my favorite rum for Mojito. Give it a shot if you have never had it.


----------



## Classyndry (Jun 10, 2008)

10 cane is quite distinctive. Not one of my favorites, but worth a try if you're looking for something different. For my favorite, I guess I have to go with Pussers. Good enough to drink neat, cheap enough to mix. Not the best, but my favorite.


----------

